# Victoria "dockers" clock (6 sided) liverpool,oct 09



## wherever i may roam (Oct 17, 2009)

The Victoria Tower was designed by Jesse Hartley and completed in 1848. It was known as the Dockers' Clock. Its six clock faces allowed sailors to make sure their timepieces were correctly set as they headed off to sea, and a bell in the tower warned of fog or high tides. It is constructed of granite and is a Grade II Listed building.









































































































thanks...


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Some cracking shots there..well done.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice to see this old friend again, it was in a parlous state in the mid 1960's when I was at university there. Sadly apart from the dubious benefit of Grade 11 Listing, things only seem to have got worse - I was led to understand that the mechanism was still viewed as restorable in 1963. Very sad!

Thanks for the little walk down memory lane.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

wow that is amazing,didnt think it would be as good as it is cheers for the pics i enjoyed them


----------

